# snow watch



## garyinderry (Dec 26, 2014)

Belting down here in Liverpool.   got out for a few holes just in time


----------



## louise_a (Dec 26, 2014)

nothing here yet, just rain, I managed 18 holes in the dry though.


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 26, 2014)

Just raining here on the coast, hopefully it stays that way so I can get out to play tomorrow morning!!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 26, 2014)

On the Wirral for a few days and its hammering down with snow........


----------



## Laka (Dec 26, 2014)

-10 degrees celsius, a little snow on the ground, clear blue skies,,,,frozen golf is whats count those days


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 26, 2014)

Got 2 cms of the stuff here, bit more sleety now and dripping off trees , cant see course being open tomorrow


----------



## louise_a (Dec 26, 2014)

getting a bit here now.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 26, 2014)

Raining down in mid Kent now


----------



## Tongo (Dec 26, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Raining down in mid Kent now
		
Click to expand...

Likewise down here on the Saff coast.


----------



## ruff-driver (Dec 26, 2014)

2" and rising here in south lincs


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 26, 2014)

Starting to snow in the Alps. Time to start looking for some deals.


----------



## Wabinez (Dec 26, 2014)

I would be very interested in hearing from people around the Milton Keynes area...as I am playing Woburn tomorrow!!


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 26, 2014)

Heavy rain here for the past few hours so hoping it doesn't turn into snow...


----------



## Junior (Dec 26, 2014)

Had a heavy downpour today but it's stopped now......hopefully be clear tomorrow so I can get a game in !!!


----------



## Ads749r (Dec 26, 2014)

ruff-driver said:



			2" and rising here in south lincs
		
Click to expand...

I got 3" and it's rising here. Plus it's snowing too. 

im in north wales at the mo in dyserth (near Rhyl) and it's been snowing for hours and we love it. Hopefully the roads are ok tommorow as I'm heading over liverpool to see the family then runcorn to see the father. Might need a sled.


----------



## Fish (Dec 26, 2014)

Had a flurry a little while back, still on all the roofs of the cars but too wet to settle on the roads, loads in the night forecast though :


----------



## GB72 (Dec 26, 2014)

Pretty decent level of snow in Lincolnshire. 2 or 3 inches in the ground and still snowing. May be enough to end my golfing plans on Monday


----------



## fundy (Dec 26, 2014)

Wabinez said:



			I would be very interested in hearing from people around the Milton Keynes area...as I am playing Woburn tomorrow!!
		
Click to expand...

Lots of rain, no snow

Expect it will be a little soggy but tends to drain pretty well there


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 26, 2014)

Sod all in the NE in fact it's quite a nice, if not a touch cold, evening.


----------



## Wabinez (Dec 26, 2014)

fundy said:



			Lots of rain, no snow

Expect it will be a little soggy but tends to drain pretty well there
		
Click to expand...

That's the sort of answer I was looking for!! Hopefully it can stay that way...I don't mind rain, but snow is not fun


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 26, 2014)

GB72 said:



			Pretty decent level of snow in Lincolnshire. 2 or 3 inches in the ground and still snowing. May be enough to end my golfing plans on Monday
		
Click to expand...

Same here golf isn't looking good for tomorrow, just driven down Lincoln high street and it's settled even on the main roads.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 26, 2014)

It's been beating down for a couple of hours now and It can get quite bad here, just hope I can get out and up to the main road in the morning.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Dec 26, 2014)

Rain, snow, rain from 12.30 and the rain has now come out on top. Not looking good for tomorrow though as the course will be saturated.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 26, 2014)

Decent covering in South Yorks


----------



## shewy (Dec 26, 2014)

better not bloody snow,I'm due into Amsterdam on Sunday then onto Bristol after 4 weeks away!


----------



## ventura (Dec 26, 2014)

Couple of inches here, think golf will be off tomorrow even if I could get there.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 27, 2014)

3 or 4 inches just south of Lincoln and a power cut to boot.
Its going to be a bit chilly.


----------



## Fish (Dec 27, 2014)

No more snow, the flurry we had has now gone and what was forecast in the night missed us. Just wet and damp outside.


----------



## Fish (Dec 27, 2014)

Watching the news and I must say I think its pretty embarrassing that such a small amount of snow, of which we knew was coming, has apparently caused so much disruption, countries that get that amount of snow all the time and those that get loads of snow, not just a dusting must really laugh at us. 

Every year its the same, a few cars get stuck due to a couple of inches of snow and its big news, pathetic!


----------



## Laka (Dec 27, 2014)

-15 degrees celsius this morning, snow just covering the ground, it will be a gymnastic excerise tody indoors....


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 27, 2014)

Ads749r said:



			I got 3" and it's rising here. Plus it's snowing too. 

Click to expand...

I've got 4" but can't remember the last time it's risen


----------



## louise_a (Dec 27, 2014)

our course is closed today.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 27, 2014)

Roads are fine here but there'll be no golf at Bromborough today...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 27, 2014)

Totally clear in South Buckinghamshire
Didn't even see a single flake


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 27, 2014)

Closed today , just had skype call to old friends and it has been 33.9 today !!


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 27, 2014)

About 5" in mansfield last night, said to in laws I will take you home in wife's 4x4 so you get home ok . Pa in law says oh right Al ave another whiskey which turned into two. He went home hour and a half later.

sis in law who left hour earlier and went in opposite direction rang an says don't take um you will get stuck in traffic. I told her I have just got back.

typical mansfield, one nights snow and were gridlocked, not a glritter in sight.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 27, 2014)

No snow here but course closed. Not too fussed as the weather is pants so off shopping to spend some of the vouchers I won this year


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hard frost here - no idea if course will be open as I'm off to photograph football this afternoon


----------



## Fish (Dec 27, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Totally clear in South Buckinghamshire
*Didn't even see a single flake*

Click to expand...

Try looking in the mirror 

:smirk:


----------



## rosecott (Dec 27, 2014)

Tomorrow's comp postponed, course under 4 inches of snow with temperatures unlikely to rise above zero.


----------



## CMAC (Dec 27, 2014)

lovely dry sunny day here, no snow but cold


----------



## grumpyjock (Dec 27, 2014)

6 inch at the top of our little hill in Holmfirth. With no sign of the snownplough


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 30, 2014)

grumpyjock said:



			6 inch at the top of our little hill in Holmfirth. With no sign of the snownplough
		
Click to expand...

Where the hell have you been hiding mush???


----------

